# Brine shrimp eggs



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Where is the best place to get a one pound can of eggs? I have been looking for awhile now and the shipping is outrageous from all the places I have found. Is there a place in Canada that sells bulk eggs?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd like to know too...


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have
A
Can of
Osi sealed
New for wholesale price . 
Next shipment of angels etx in October I can get more. I so have boxes of eggs smaller . And a shrimp hatchery


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Brine shrimp bump


----------

